
Introducing Stack Overflow Documentation - jsmeaton
http://blog.stackoverflow.com/2016/07/introducing-stack-overflow-documentation-beta/
======
awalGarg
Duplicated posts? I guess this could be merged with
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12135840](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12135840)
\- both are presently on the front-page :|

~~~
dang
Sure. Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12135840](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12135840).

